# Clipping these does



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids 3 doelings we raised that they are using for 4-H are just turning 3 months old, and are about a month from the first show.
So I am trying to figure out what kind of clipping job we need to do on them. 
Their hair isn't really long, but in pictures I've been looking at on the net to refresh my memory, they seem a little longer than the goats in the pics I was looking at.

Should I give them a bit of a shave, but not too short? Or just try to even up the hair/clean the neck up? The kids are brushing them nearly every day and they are shedding a bit.










This one you can tell has more 'fuzzy' hair on the bottom of her belly and around her legs.










This one MAY be shown in a commercial doe class, but otherwise just showmanship.










This is one of the does we bought last month, she is a bit older and had a really long/thick winter coat, so we shaved her and her buddy really short about 2-3 weeks ago. 









What would you do if they were your goats? Full body clip <but not too short>, or just try to even/clean everything up and keep brushing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats...  

They appear to have a short type coat already...I would just even/clean everything up and keep brushing..... One month prior to a show..isn't much time for hair to grow back ..if you mess up...just trim the hair sticking out ..smooth them out and leave any spots ....that you want to cover.... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! We're happy with these babies considering their moms are pretty much 'mutt bred' goats, haha  The kids will have fun with them  
I may try to clean them up a little tomorrow, and I told the kids starting tomorrow since school is out, they will have more time to spend grooming and taking care of them. I'd love to not have to do a whole lot, I am by means no pro with clippers... the opposite LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :wink: 

Have fun.... :thumb:


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

Generally The front of the chest will be slick sheared with a gradual blending of the hair back into the shoulder. It will give the doe a wider looking chest. Look at some photos of Able Acres Boer Goats Does... they do a phenomenal job of clipping their does to make them look their best. The belly is also slicked as slowly blended up into the does sides. This is where your guards and really nice clippers come in handy. My mentor's advice is always - Blend, blend, blend. That will feel like all you are doing.

http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/Able_Acre ... _does.html

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Julia! I am definitely trying to learn how to blend. We ended up clipping these does a few days ago, I think they look much better considering we have a cheap-o pair of trimmers. I'm hoping next year I'll have the extra $$ to get some really nice clippers <had to buy a trailer this year>

I just posted some pictures in the photo section of the forum, if I can get some 'better' pics to post here when we do a final clean up I will post some here. The kids first show is a week from Tuesday, so the kids are getting excited


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really wish my kids could show at different counties all summer like yours. I know its a little late since you clipped them already but I just found this. I am going to try to use it for our breading does this year. Someone was talking about it on here I think

http://www.boergoats4richardsandy.com/T ... t_RNSH.jpg


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow thanks for that Roger! That that photo chart is great!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Your welcome I think Nancy D gave it to me but not positive. I am going to try to follow it with our does so I hope they look good.


----------

